# THEMES CATEGORIES AND INDEX



## LaFoto

*Photo Theme INDEX I*

1. People
2. The Animal Kingdom
3. Landscape/Nature/Places You Have Visited, Beach etc.
4. Mother Nature


*1. People*

Bar Portraits
Cute Kids
Eye_Close-Ups
Famous People
Little Princes and Princesses, or: When Our Kids Were Still VERY Little
Multiple shots of same person in one picture
Member Photos Past and Present
On the Job, Workers, etc.
Portraits_of_People
People and their sofas
Photos/Art by children
Photographers around us
Pregnancy
Out for a walk
Significant Other and You
STRANGERS in the street
Street-Performers
TPF Mugshots
Traces of Man

*2. The Animal Kingdom*
Aquarium shots
A Visit To The Zoo
Birds and Water Fowl
Creepy Crawlies
Domesticated animals/Farm animals
Exotic(!) Pets (only)
Horses
"Kitty-Kitty!!!"-PET CATS ONLY
Pets
Reptiles
Sea Life
Stuffed Animals
SUPER Dogs
Wild Animals

*3. Landscape/Nature/Places You Have Visited, Beach etc.*
Ancient rites, sites, rituals&#8230;
Architecture
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/270548-around-world.html
Beach scenes
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/257945-bridges.html
Cityscapes/Skylines
Desert 
Farms
Holiday Pictures
Holy Places
Landscapes
Lighthouses
LONDON
MOUNTAINS and Mountain Ranges
Playgrounds
Pub Fronts
Sculptures, Statues and Monuments
Steeples
The Big Apple
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/317137-tiny-planets.html
Urban Jungle Theme
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/304710-wood.html

*4. Mother Nature*
Autumn or Fall
Flowers/Floral Stuff
Fog
Leaves
Plants other than Flowers
Rain
Rainbows
Storms
Sky Theme
SUNSETS and SUNRISES!!!
Sun Streaks
THE MOON
Trees
Underwater
WATER
Waterfalls/Cascades
WINTER, ICE and SNOW


----------



## LaFoto

*Photo Themes - INDEX II*

5. Auto/Aviation/Rail, Boating etc.
6. Sports
7. Macro/Pinhole/Holga etc.
8. Photo Techniques, Experiments etc
9. You, Yours, Mine, My, Our etc.
10. Games


*5. Auto/Aviation/Rail, Boating etc.*
Agricultural Machinery
Aircraft and Aviation Theme
Airline Window
Automotive
Auto Graveyard
Bicycle Theme
Boats
Classic Cars&#8230; Hot Rods &#8230; out of the ordinary
Licence Plate Sayings
Trainspotting
Trainstations and Tubes
War Planes
Wheels (any)

*6. Sports*
ACTION SPORTS: bike, bmx, skating, football etc.
FlyFishing

*7. Macro/Pinhole/Holga etc.*
Cheap Equipment
FISHEYE_lens_photography
Holga Place
Kodakchrome
Nice Photos Taken with P&S cameras
Photos Taken With PHONE
Pinhole photography
Rangefinder theme
Reversed Lens or Super Macro

*8. Photo Techniques, Experiments etc*
Abstract
A Load of Bokeh
Astrophotography
At 60 - Shots Through the car window
Back lit
Before and After&#8217;s
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/317418-composites.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/305199-empty-active-space.html
Graphics anyone???
High Contrast
High ISO
Industrial photography
INFRARED!
In the Style of&#8230; or: Copy/Imitate a famous Photog/Artist
Kaleidoscoping... (addicting)
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/317417-light-painting.html
Long Exposure 
Macro theme
Multi-Colour
Multiple shots of same person in one pic theme
NOT out of focus -> ART!!!
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/317539-optical-illusions.html
Painted with lightPanoramic
Photoshopped
Repetition as composition
Reversed Lens or Super Macro
See-Thru
Selective Colouring or Black+White with Colour
Silhouettes
Soft
Shadows
Textures
Through the lens
Time
Vanishing point
"Watography" - Playing with Water
ZOOMERS and SHAKERS

*9. You, Yours, Mine, My, Our etc.*

HOMETOWN or Main Street in my hometown
Inside your home
My favourite camera
Our favourite FOOTPATHS
Personal Favourite Photos
Things that bug you
Where you work
You and your camera
Your Cam
Your Car
YOUR_DESK
Your best accidental shot
Your FUNNIEST Wildlife Picture
Your favourite places
Your Favourite Photos
Your HAND - scan or photograph it
Your Instragram Goodness
Your very first pic
My Favourite Park
Your Window View

*10. Games/Challenge*
Out of Bounds
Semi Scavenger Hunt Game
The super-macro guessing game
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/244117-visual-echo.html
The &#8220;Where am I?&#8221; Game


----------



## LaFoto

*Photo Themes - INDEX III*

11. Random



*11. Random*
80's/90's
Abandoned_Places
BlackGreen 
Blue
Bonding
Brick Walls
CDs and their alternative use
Cliché Photos or Typical Pics
Christmas pictures
The Colour Green
The Color Red
Concerts and Music
Decay
Denim
Double Entendre Pics (must be work-safe!)
Entryway &#8211; a passage or opening by which to enter
Eyes
Faces Within
Fishing
Fireworks
Flag
Food and drink
Grafitti
Graveyards and Graves
Great Signs
Hair_in_Motion
HALLOWEEN
In-Game Screenshots
JUMP!
Leading Lines
Litter
Looking Down
Looking up
Machines
Movement
Mushrooms/fungus/stuff that grows in the back of your fridge
Musical Instruments
Negative
NOCTURNAL_aka_NIGHT_photography
Oddities
On the road
Opposite
Paintball
Playgrounds
Randomness
Rust
Reflections or Mirror Fun
Scenes from the cubicle
Shiny stuff
Signs, Signposts, etc.
Great Signs
SNEAKERS
Steps, stairs, ladders and that kinda stuff
Supports
Switches
Tattoo
Technology
Tools and Hardware
Untitleables
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/317540-what-did-you-say.html
Windows


----------

